# Exchanges



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Word of warning..

Do not move away from the counter until you have checked your money... I changed money this afternoon and the fact he did not use the machine to check the notes nor could I see him counting (why do they put you behind a huge counter and then they sit behind it so you cannot see what is going on) put me on high alert and yes I was short changed.. he apologised and put it through the machine to check and of course it was short. I am 100% positive this was a deliberate attempt to steal from me, Egyptians simply do not make mistakes like that.. or at least never in your favour ,
This is the 3d incident in as many months at exchanges 


Egyptian friend tells me he saw a tourist being charged 30LE for two falafel sandwiches.. 

I have just returned from my local pharmacy and asked Mo why his stock was so little, the man was in tears. seems his brother in law who used to work in the shop had been stealing from him big time.. the wife sat nodding saying he is my brother..


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Good for you that you found out! Thank you for the warning!

Currently I am watching the series of National Geographic, Scam City. If you watch this then you think that there is not that much scamming in Egypt. For example in Prague they try to get male tourists into a club and then charge them Euro 500 for only speaking with a girl working in the club.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> Good for you that you found out! Thank you for the warning!
> 
> Currently I am watching the series of National Geographic, Scam City. If you watch this then you think that there is not that much scamming in Egypt. For example in Prague they try to get male tourists into a club and then charge them Euro 500 for only speaking with a girl working in the club.




That is a very old well known scam in London in the 60/70s and it is still run everywhere there is a sex industry and of course there is no sex clubs here in Egypt


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

A friend posted this from his recent trip to Cairo.

At the pay booth for the Citadel I encountered a new scam and everyone there was in on it. The Tourist who puts a 100LE note down in the tray under the window is distracted and the guy in the booth swaps it for a 10 LE note. I put a 200 LE note down and the guy behind the window diverted my attention and cleverly swapped it for a 20 LE note. I started to complain and everyone around from the security to the manager was trying to calm me down and apologising saying it was a mistake. He did the guy in front of me and I didn’t realise that until after they tried to con me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> A friend posted this from his recent trip to Cairo.
> 
> At the pay booth for the Citadel I encountered a new scam and everyone there was in on it. The Tourist who puts a 100LE note down in the tray under the window is distracted and the guy in the booth swaps it for a 10 LE note. I put a 200 LE note down and the guy behind the window diverted my attention and cleverly swapped it for a 20 LE note. I started to complain and everyone around from the security to the manager was trying to calm me down and apologising saying it was a mistake. He did the guy in front of me and I didn’t realise that until after they tried to con me.




Now my mind is working overtime.. yesterday in Beanos we got change from 150 rather than the 200 single not that was handed over, yes we got the extra 50 as soon as we had said, but as anyone who has every worked behind a till knows .. if you make a mistake then the till has to be X and Y.. and the cash taken away and counted...


----------

